# new member



## UNSCARRED (Mar 28, 2015)

whats up guys!! im new to this forum, been training on and off for 7 years. getting pretty serious now though. 
Hope to take in lot of info and help out when I can.


----------



## sixx (Mar 28, 2015)

welcome to the community


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

Greetings.




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome, what are your stats and goals?
Also how did you find this forum and what made you sign up and become a member?


----------



## brazey (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## UNSCARRED (Mar 29, 2015)

im 5' 10" 215  38 years old, my goals are to bring my bf down to a decent level. I have good size and strength but struggle with belly fat. any suggestions? I found this forum online, I usually browse through all the forums for training info, diet info, ect. I always enjoyed this one the best.


----------

